# After your suggestions ...



## Stefano (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi all,
about two weeks ago, I wrote a thread to ask you a few tips after clarifying what I know and what I appreciate.
I have received many answers and you gave me many suggestions that now I only partially put in place.

This is the list of CDs that I bought:
1 - Beethoven: The string quartets (7 CD performed by Emerson string quartet),
2 - Beethoven: Violin concerto (performed by Mutter, Karajan and BPO),
3 - Beethoven: Triple concerto (performed by Oistrach, Rostropovich, Richter, Karajan and BPO),
4 - Mozart: The complete Piano Concertos (10 CD performed by Karl Engel, Hager and Salzburg Orchestra),
5 - Mozart: Clarinet Concerto, Clarinet quintet (Brynner, Allegri Quintet, Collins Davis and London symphony Orchestra),
6 - Mozart: The violin concertos and Sinfonia concertante (2 CD Mutter, Bashmet and London symphony Orchestra),
7 - Haydn: The "Paris" and "London" symphonies (7 CD Karajan and BPO),
8 - Schubert: The last four quartets (2 CD Quartetto italiano),
9 - Strauss: Also sprach Zarathustra, Ein Heldenlebel, Eine Alpensinfonie, Don Juan, Till Eulenspiegel (2 CD Solti and Wiener Philarmoniker).

It'll take me a while to hear them all, but as I just listened to them all, I'd like to share my impressions with you in order to receive (or maybe to give) more tips for new purchases.
Thanks again.
Regards
Stefano


----------



## Pieck (Jan 12, 2011)

Stefano said:


> 8 - Schubert: The last four quartets (2 CD *Quartetto italiano*),


Only Emerson for these ones.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Stefano said:


> Hi all,
> about two weeks ago, I wrote a thread to ask you a few tips after clarifying what I know and what I appreciate.
> I have received many answers and you gave me many suggestions that now I only partially put in place.
> 
> ...


I suggest that you:

1) Listen again.

2) Go ahead and share your takes.

The particular recordings you have should make for 'lively debate'.


----------

